# Snow day!



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Yay, That is really creative. I love it!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice...I have been on facebook to much, kept looking for the "like" button


----------



## jengelsma (Mar 17, 2010)

On a day like that he probably didn't need a smoker! ;-)


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

That's really cool!



Adam
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

He looks cold. Get him a cup of hot coffee....


----------



## ky_mike (May 9, 2011)

jengelsma said:


> On a day like that he probably didn't need a smoker! ;-)


Believe it or not some of my bees were actually out flying around when we made this!


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

very cute!


----------

